
Ask HN: They said I should Not learn HTML and CSS. Why? - tomordonez
I recently gave a seminar to marketing students at a local college. When asked how many knew any HTML and CSS. Only 1 person raised his hand.<p>After the talk was over, a student came to me and tells me that &quot;They said I should not learn HTML and CSS&quot;<p>The next day I asked a local FB group to guess how many students raised their hand when asked if they knew any HTML or CSS.<p>What started as a mission statement to change. Became a heated conversion why you should NOT learn HTML and CSS.<p>Why?
======
sdiq
What was their reason of not wanting to learn HTLM and CSS?

